# First time recording



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys. I've been asked to record some lead guitar work in the studio for a local songwriter, and I'm pretty excited about it! I've backed him up at a few open mics over the last year.

Catch is, I've never recorded before! Any tips for me? I'll likely be playing my Telecaster through either my Crate VC5212 or my old Riviera 730.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Good luck!

My only advice is have fun as I've never done that before either!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I was going to say all the opposite. You are going to do something new to you and recording is completely different from performing live, you have to be relaxed because jumping isn't going to help, leave emotions (most of them) outside the studio because you are probably going to play what the producer wants and that's usually not what you want, the sound engineer is going to help you create a tone that suits the mix, not your personal taste and on top of that you have to be creative and subtle at the same time. All this means that you will be there to provide solutions not create new ones. Try to find the best way to play whatever you are asked to play, feel the groove and don't overplay. 
Having said that, enjoy every second and make every situation count as knowledge gained. Good luck, you'll do fine!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I found the headphones thing a bit wacky when I first did recordings. Fun times man! Enjoy!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Hey guys. I've been asked to record some lead guitar work in the studio for a local songwriter, and I'm pretty excited about it! I've backed him up at a few open mics over the last year.
> 
> Catch is, I've never recorded before! Any tips for me? I'll likely be playing my Telecaster through either my Crate VC5212 or my old Riviera 730.


So, how did it go? Or did it not happen yet?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> So, how did it go? Or did it not happen yet?


Not until next weekend. I've been talking with the producer. They want me to lay down some of my Classic country style Tele twang


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Be well rehearsed. Nothing is more agonizing than someone who doesn't know their parts. Time is literally money when it comes to the studio. Not that it will happen, but you need be able to play at any given section of the piece(s). If you're not used to a metronome, start practicing with one now. Us guitarists like to rely on drummers, but they aren't always at the studio sessions. The engineer will hand you headphones, ask you if you can hear the click and say "Ok, let's go!". Also, you should be able to perform any section of the piece exactly the same, as many times as necessary.

With proper preparation, recording is enjoyable. Yes you have to play the same part 5-10 times, but it should still be a relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree about getting prepared and most of the things he mentioned. Specially being able to play to a metronome. Drummers are notorious for getting off speed. Being able to play consistently helps in getting the recording done more quickly.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Take both amps, let them decide which they want to hear for the parts. Play loud - the amps will sound better that way. Don't be afraid to repeat the performances many times - very very few can do 'one take' performances.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarPix said:


> Take both amps, let them decide which they want to hear for the parts. Play loud - the amps will sound better that way. Don't be afraid to repeat the performances many times - very very few can do 'one take' performances.


You don't get the choice - they will have you track it again, even if you aced a take.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

We're in the studio now, I'm excited


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

And????


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, cboutilier, you've piqued our curiosity (you know, the same sentiment that did the cat in), so how did the session go? What are your takeaways for future recording gigs?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@cboutilier We want to know!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

He's just trolling us now!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It was a blast, and a major learning experience. We got started Friday afternoon, and started laying down bed tracks in a pretty killer basement studio. The goal was to get three songs finished this weekend. We had three guitarists there, including myself, a drummer, two bassists, and a keyboard player. I was the new kid on the block, compared to the other two guitarists! The producer decided he wanted to record all the music (sans vocals) live off the floor with the full band, to get that old school bar band feel to it. We got 3/3 tracks done on Friday, and planned to do vocals for Sunday. I was only brought in for the 3rd track, as well as for creative input and as a learning experience. Oh, and free beer. I have only just learned to improvise solos in the last few months, so it was quite a challenge for me when they changed the key of my song at the last minute! After a few tries I got a decent solo down, but it was a bit sloppy. The producer was kind of happy with it, but I wasn't at all.

It turns out there was some issues with the second song's track, as discovered during mixing on Saturday, so we planned to rerecord that track on Sunday. Only issue was, one of the original guitarists wasn't available to come in on Sunday. So I stepped up to the plate, and did his rhythm parts and attempted to provide a solo as good as his original. After about 15 takes at coming up with a solo I finally got one together that worked well for the song, although still a little sloppy.

I also contributed some background vocals and auxiliary percussion to the tracks. 

After we left the producer got working on the tracks and he asked me if he would mind if we scrapped my solo on the second song, and got the original guitarist to record a solo over my rhythm track. I didn't mind at all, as his solo made for a far better song! I was just happy to be there for the experience anyway. We also agreed to rerecord the solo I was originally intended to play, as we both felt I could do it much better after a little time to rehearse to the new key change.

All in all, I learned a lot about recording:

1) A lot more fine tuning goes into dialling in your tone for a recording than a live performance
2) It's god damn hard to lay down a clean solo in a single take, free of unwanted string buzzes and whatnot
3) You can get great tones on a low budget rig
4) Recording is a lot of fun, especially when all parties including the producer are friends and/or mentors
5) Last minute creative ideas can create what becomes defining features of a song
6) I still have a lot to learn.

When the songs are completed I will post them here for your listening pleasure!

As for gear, as I know you all love gear:

My rig was:
Squire Classic Vibe Custom Telecaster w/ Classic Vibe 50s maple neck --> Boss OD3 --> Boss CS3 --> Garagetone Axle Grease Analog/Digital Delay --> my $100 1973 Pepco Riviera 730 head (with just a hair of reverb from the onboard tank) --> ~1965 Pepco Riviera 725 cabinet (1x15 Jensen Concert, closed back).

Guitarist #1 was using an MIA Stratocaster HSS into a Diamond Compressor, Sparkle Drive, TS Echo? and a hand wired 5E3 Tweed Deluxe clone. He was getting killer humbucker rhythm and lead tones and great single coil neck pup blues solo tones.

Guitarist #2 was using an Epiphone Dot ES-335 with a Bigsby --> Boss CS2 --> Sparkle Drive Mod --> EHX Holy Grail Reverb --> Some form of Tremolo pedal --> Hot Rod Deluxe III. His tone was very much Jim Cuddy on Diamond Mine.

The Bass was an EBMM 4 string DI'd into the board as far as I know, as was the Yamaha keyboard.

We mic'ed all of the guitar amps, and drums, and had two room mics open for most parts to get some ambiance to the recording. Some of the guitar solos and fills were overdubbed later. Some were live. 

Our very different rigs helped keep us recognisable in the mix, but without sticking out like a sore thumb.

Some of the pictures were a litttle blurry, I apologise in advance.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

And to top it off, most of us spent Saturday night at the camp for some some much deserved birthday festivities and acoustic jamming!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks like fun and I'm glad you enjoyed it! You weren't kidding about the basement studio (I'm looking at all the pipes).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Looks like fun and I'm glad you enjoyed it! You weren't kidding about the basement studio (I'm looking at all the pipes).


Yup! the sound was suprising good down there though. We've done a few little concerts down there before too. In the "Dan Cave". It was particularly amusing (read: frustrating) when the furnance would kick on during a take.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for the great story. I avidly read every sentence! Looking forward to read a lot more of these cboutilier!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Colin, as some of us noobs are living vicariously through you (as well as the other dudes good enough to record...looking at you Budda!) and love this stuff! Any plans to do it again?

And love the bit about the furnace kicking in...I can see everybody throwing their heads back and yelling "FAWK!!"


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> Thanks for sharing, man, as some of us noobs are living vicariously through you (as well as the other dudes good enough to record...looking at you Budda!) and love this stuff! Any plans to do it again?
> 
> And love the bit about the furnace kicking in...I can see everybody throwing their heads back and yelling "FAWK!!"


Funny thing is, I was the only one there that didn't consider me good enough to record. I consider myself a noob by all accounts.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Funny thing is, I was the only one there that didn't consider me good enough to record. I consider myself a noob by all accounts.


I guess there are several levels of "noob" then...like the kind who still can't play a goddamn barre chord!

I'm sure you are a few levels ahead of me. 

Either way, great to get that boost of confidence that you've got some chops...and not from your mom or significant other!


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Korg D3200, I recorded some good tracks on one of those. It records really well. You should post the tracks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JimiGuy7 said:


> Korg D3200, I recorded some good tracks on one of those. It records really well. You should post the tracks.


I most certainly will as soon as we get them from the producer!


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update. It sounds and looks like your initial foray into the world of recording was a great experience. And hey, free beer!!! What's not to like? 
I'm looking forward to hearing the tracks.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting all this. Glad you had fun and learned something. Looking forward to the recordings.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

We got back into the studio today to finish up the backup vocals and rerecord the two guitar solos that needed improvement, as well as add some harmonized guitar in one of the intros. As was before, it was a lot of fun. I was very happy with my tone, and got a decent Solo recorded with a vibe that fit the song well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

That really is a basement studio! Congrats, it is fun. I did one with a producer which was a 4 hour session and it was very fun and creative. I should be doing some more next week.


----------

